# Para / por + infinitivo



## Camillou

​
J'ai un petit doute dans ma phrase je ne sais pas quoi employer entre para et por, je pencherais plus pour "por", si vous pouviez m'aider.

"Quand je vais au restaurant c'est pour me détendre"

> Cuando voy a cenar en un restaurante es por aflojarme"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aflojarme sería "me relâcher" pero no encaja en el contexto.

"Se détendre" es relajarse. ¡Relájate= détends-toi !"
Cuando voy a cenar *a* un restaurante, es *para* relajarme.


----------



## Camillou

et si je veux dire un restaurant traditionel il est correct de dire "en un restaurante tradicional" car c'est marqué "en" sur mon livre.


----------



## Domtom

Usar *a* o *en* no depende de si es tradicional o no el restaurante, sino del verbo:

_Voy a cenar *a*l restaurante._

_Ceno *en* el restaurante._


----------



## marcoplus

Nueva pregunta
Hilo unidos
​ 
Y a t il un moyen simple pour  déterminer quand il faut utiliser "Por" ou"Para" pour traduire "Pour" ?
Marcoplus


----------



## karinemartin

Depende mucho del contexto, hay muchas expresiones........
danos la frase !!!


Por= Causa 
ej. le premiaron por su tenacidad

Por= devant complément de moyen /temps/lieu
por la escalera

Por + complément d'agent

Por+ infinitif=afin de....


PARA= but, finalité 
Ponte las gafas para leer

Para + notion de temps
Para una semana


en fin hay miles de situaciones...


----------



## Camillou

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Dans ma phrase: "Une femme s'est approchée vers l'officier pour l'insulter violemment..."

Dois-je dire "Una mujer se atrevió hacia el oficial *para* le insultó de una manera violenta... " Para ou *Por*?

Merci.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Una mujer se acercó al oficial *para *insultarle violentamente.


----------



## Y04N

Bonjour Camillou

Pour moi, la traduction de la phrase "*Une femme s'est approchée vers l'officier pour l'insulter violemment...*" est: "*Una mujer se aproximó hacia el oficial para insultarlo violentamente*"

Au revoir


----------



## Paquita

Hola a todos:

Estoy buscando para un amigo (estudiante de lingüística) una justificación gramatical en lo que concierne estas dos frases:

1. Los esfuerzos que hacía por volver a sentir.

2. Los esfuerzos que hacía para volver a sentir.

Le he contestado que:

1) en la primera frase estamos pensando primero en el esfuerzo
esforzarse por=> un esfuerzo por

2) en la segunda, olvidamos la noción de esfuerzo y no vemos más que el objetivo: hacer algo para...

No estoy nada segura de mi interpretación...¿Puede alguien confirmarla o proponer algo más atinado?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Salut Paquita:

Je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire, je n'aurais pas employé "por". No me esfuerzo "por" sino "en" (si es que me esfuerzo algún día, jajaja), y hago un esfuerzo para conseguir algo. Donc il faut que je repense à tout ça.  La colle ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## juju70

Salut!
Desde mi punto de vista, las dos frases me parecen iguales, emplearía una u otra indistintamente y sin distinguir ningún matiz. En otras frases me parece más clara la diferencia. Por ejemplo: 
-Se esfuerza por hablar alemán (sabe hablar, pero le cuesta)
-Se esfuerza para hablar alemán (está aprendiéndolo).
Habría que consultar con un profe de español para extranjeros, seguro que ellos lo explican perfectamente....
Au revoir


----------



## papagayo

Por s'emploie après les verbes d'effort


----------



## chlapec

En muchas ocasiones funciona asimilar que *por* responde a *¿por qué?* (causa) y *para* a *¿para qué?* (finalidad).
En este caso, para mi sería aplicable, por lo que sí vería un matiz de diferencia entre las dos frases:
1. Los esfuerzos que hacía por volver a sentir: *Quería* volver a sentir, *por* ese *motivo* se esforzaba.
2. Los esfuerzos que hacía para volver a sentir: Se esforzaba *con el propósito *de volver a sentir.
Es sutil, pero no es lo mismo un motivo que un propósito.


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
Bien qu'un peu tard je viens compléter ce qui a été dit avec justesse par chlapec.
Puisqu'il s'agit de répondre à un étudiant en linguistique tu pourras lui tenir ce langage.
*Para* exprime la finalité qui est une notion éminemment prospective car elle implique que l'objectif qu'on s'est fixé ne sera pas forcément atteint.
Avec *por* c'est plus complexe. C'est à la fois la finalité et le mobile qui sont envisagés. En espagnol classique *para* traduisait simplement l'ordre d'effection (=réalisation; le terme est de JC. Chevalier) _Lo hizo para ganar su amistad_,à la place de* para,  por* permettait de dire _*en plus*_, grâce à sa valeur rétrospective, que le but visé était en réalité le mobile initial.
Il arrive en espagnol moderne que l'on retrouve à peu près cette valeur qu'avait *por* et donne la fause impression de signifier la seule finalité. _Di un rodeo por no verle_. Certes, j'ai fait un détour afin de ne pas le voir, mais en réalité c'est parce que je ne voulais pas le voir, sa vue m'était insupportable.
A ce type d'emploi se rattachent: hacerlo por/ morir por su país/ votar por alguien ...esforzarse/ afanarse/ interesarse/ pugnar/ preocuparse por. Ces derniers verbes qui expriment intensément l'effort, la lutte, la préoccupation...sont le plus souvent suivis de *por* car leur sémantisme implique toujours une très forte _*motivation*_. 
Synthèse faite à partir de l'article que mon ex collègue Michel Bénaben consacre à ces prépositions dans son Manuel de linguistique espagnole.
En espérant que ça puisse t'aider, je t'embrasse.


----------



## Paquita

Merci beaucoup Gurb...

En effet je t'attendais au tournant, non pas pour (¿por ou para?) essayer de te coller, mais pour (id) avoir une explication "scientifique" (du latin scio = je sais) à la place de mon approximation...

Je ne sais pas si ça servira à (para) celui pour (¿por ou para?) qui j'ai posé la question mais cela m'a intéressée et je te dis un grand : "Merci de (por) m'avoir répondu".

Muchas gracias a los demás, por )) supuesto.


----------



## poorBear

*HOLA*
*¿está bien escrito? *

*Ça serait bien pour recommencer (à travailler).*
*Je serais ravie de pouvoir échanger avec les élèves et les profs.* 


*PARA VOLVER A EMPEZAR. *


----------



## yserien

Tal vez un contexto mas amplio....
Estaría bien/ sería bueno para volver a empezar, continuar, seguir...


----------



## poorBear

yserien said:


> Tal vez un contexto mas amplio....
> Estaría bien/ sería bueno para volver a empezar, continuar, seguir...


 

*Gracias.*
Lo siento. 
PB.

*** règle 5 : pas de révisions de phrases entières

Paquita (mod)


----------



## Bri04

Bonjour,

Je veux écrire en espagnol derrière le iPod que je donne en cadeau:  «pour être comme les doigts de la main».  Je pense qu'en espagnol, ce serait: «por ser uña y carne».  Mais j'hésite entre «para» et «por».  Pouvez-vous m'aider?


Merci à l'avance.

Bri04


----------



## Pohana

Bri04 said:


> ...«por ser uña y carne»...



_Por_ es correcto, también podrías decir _por ser uña y mugre_

À +
Pohana


----------



## Orphaios

Disiento rotundamente, Pohana. "Como uña y mugre" o "por ser uña y mugre" son expresiones intencionadamente feas en castellano; sumamente impropias para un regalo.

En cuanto a tu pregunta, Bri04, hay dos posibilidades:

1) En caso de que YA seáis uña y carne, de que ya estés muy unido al destinatario de tu regalo, la dedicatoria habrá de ser "*POR* ser uña y carne".

2) En caso de que todavía no estés muy unido a esa persona pero quieras estarlo de ahora en adelante, la dedicatoria deberá ser "*PARA QUE* seamos uña y carne", con el verbo además en forma personal.

Espero haberte servido de ayuda. A ver qué opinan otros foreros )


----------



## Pohana

Tienes razón Orphaios, pero en Bogotá (mi ciudad amada) no tiene esa connotación peyorativa 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

Juste pour ajouter une petite explication aux indications d' Orphaios:


Orphaios said:


> "*POR* ser uña y carne".
> por = parce que, c'est la cause, antérieure au cadeau
> 
> 2) "*PARA QUE* seamos uña y carne",
> para que = pour que, c'est le but du cadeau


----------



## ponersealdia

Buenos días / Bonjour

Je suis toujours en proie au doute lorsqu'il faut choisir entre para et por...(un jour je ferai un topic sur ser et estar...un jour quelqu'un originaire des Canaries m'a dit : "c'est simple. Vous les français, quand vous pensez devoir utiliser l'un, mettez l'autre !")

Dans la phrase suivante :

"Te llamo para tomar noticias de nuestra oferta para el suministro de..."

C'est correct ? La tournure de phrase n'est pas très élégante, je peux sans doute avantageusement remplacer par "...nuestra oferta relativa a el suministro de ....".

Mais c'est bien de comprendre l'emploi de para y por qui m'intéresse au premier chef ! 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## chlapec

C'est correct du point de vue grammatical, mais comme tu as bien dit, ça sonne pas beau. Attention aussi à "tomar noticias".


----------



## Bibiazulita

Cher Ponersealdia,

C'est plus simple qu'il ne paraît: POR = PAR , et PARA = POUR

Je dirais plutôt "te llamo para TENER noticias (o para informarme) acerca de nuestra oferta... "
Après dépends de comment continue la phrase.


----------



## Henry Days

"Para" expresa finalidad y "por" origen, causa, parte. Pero se diferencian en una cantidad enorme de usos.
El francés "pour" puede ser "para" o "por" en castellano, según el contexto.
Y "par" puede ser "por", pero a menudo yo traduzco "gracias a" u otras formas.

Lo mejor, el diccionario de la RAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

Y mucha práctica y mucho foro.


----------



## Dentellière

Bibiazulita said:


> Je dirais plutôt "te llamo para TENER noticias (o para informarme) acerca de nuestra oferta... " .


 

Tout à fait d´accord


----------



## ponersealdia

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Je prends bonne note de l'usage de tener vs tomar dans le sens de ma phrase.

Je vois qu'il y a quelques "portenos" dans ce forum...J'y serai dans 2 semaines (2 jours pour le boulot)

Saludos


----------



## mannucci

hola amigos foreros ¡

Bonsoir¡

ya que francia clasifico al mundial . Me gustaría saber como decir esta exprecíon , Pero tengo dudas . 

A ver  : ¡ viva francia , por  clasificar al mundial !

Bon mes essais ce sont :  vive la france pour classifier  au mondial ¡  ou  vive la france à classifier  au mondial ¡

Réellement , je ne sais pas si, je dois utiliser pour ou à + infinitif . 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Paquita

mannucci said:


> ¡Hola amigos foreros ¡
> 
> Bonsoir¡
> 
> Ya que Francia clasificó al mundial . Me gustaría saber cómo decir esta exprecíonsión , Pero tengo dudas .
> 
> A ver  : ¡ Viva Francia , por  clasificar al mundial !
> 
> Bon mes essais ce sont :  vive la France pour classifier  au mondial ¡  ou  vive la France à classifier  au mondial ¡
> 
> Réellement , je ne sais pas si, je dois utiliser pour ou à + infinitif .
> 
> Merci d'avance


nota de moderación:
Es obligatorio respetar la ortografía, incluso tildes y mayúsculas. Gracias por acatar la norma 11 del foro

No pondría ni pour ni par sino una proposición relativa = qui +verbo conjugado


----------



## mannucci

iHola  Paquita!

Execuse  , par les errues orthographies . J'étais pressé , désolé .

Je pense qu' il serait comme ça: Vive la France qui a classifée¡


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Ya que se trata de una expresión "esponánea" yo utilizaría un sustantivo:
- Vive la France pour sa qualification !

Si quieres utilizar el verbo:
- ... qui s'est qualifiée !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

